# skater boy



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny thought it was a great early spring day to try some new wheels


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL Benny looks great on the skateboard...much better than the kid up the street from us


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

go benny, go! you go boy. shepherds are so nosey


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

SOOOOOO much better than the bulldogs we always see on the skate boards! I think i see a video in his future....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> SOOOOOO much better than the bulldogs we always see on the skate boards! I think i see a video in his future....


Ha! I agree & am tired of seeing the bulldog. My vote is for Benny....MUCH more pleasing to the eye


----------

